# Ghost shrimp molted then turned white and is not moving.



## KatyD (May 3, 2018)

Yesterday afternoon / early evening I noticed a shell in my tank and realized my ghost shrimp had molted. She seemed ok, she was hiding behind a castle decoration and came out a little bit for food but went right back and tucked herself up against the structure. She did not move all night and started to look white-ish. This morning she has definitely not moved and is more white.

My son thinks she's just hiding because she molted but I'm not so sure. I had to leave her in there when I went to work. I can't see any of her legs moving but then she is nestled right up against the decoration.

I've read conflicting information, anywhere from she's dead / dying to they look like this for a few days after molting and she'll be fine.

I plan to gently nudge her with a net this evening to see if she moves at all but wondered if anyone here had this experience with ghost shrimp?

A little about my tank:
Going on week 3 of this new tank, I don't believe it's cycled yet
10 gallon, planted
Guppies and Danio are the other inhabitants
I use the API liquid kit for all but chlorine and alkalinity - API strips for those
Ph 7.6 or a little higher, the high range test is difficult for me to read
Ammonia has been fluctuating between 0 and .25, I've been doing a 10-15% water change when it climbs
NitrItes = 0
NitrAtes = 0
Chlorine = safe
Alkalinity is reading on the higher end of the strips

Thank you for any thoughts!


----------



## KatyD (May 3, 2018)

UPDATE - That shrimp did in fact die. Replaced her and the next died within a week. c'est la vie.


----------



## angelcraze (Aug 31, 2013)

Sorry you are having problems with the ghost shrimp. If you can, get yourself the liquid API tests, they were much more accurate than strips imo. It is true that shrimp will usually hide after molting, they are very vulnerable to predators in without their hard shell. But they are also more sensitive to ammonia and water conditions. So as I've suggested in your other thread, wait until your tank is cycled (0ppm ammonia and nitrite with a bit of nitrate) then try out a few ghost shrimp. 
Good luck!


----------

